# Ethanol and Winterizing



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I found this article in BoatUs dealing with Ethanol and phase seperation during winter layups. It answers some of the questions I was thinking of and hopefully it will answer some or yours also.

Mark

http://www.boatus.com/seaworthy/storeethanol.asp


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting. I have been paying attention to the pumps in and around Pensacola. I have seen no notice that we may be pumping E-10 or anything other thanthe good ole Gasoline we always have. Do we have E-10 in Pensacola? How would someone tell if they were pumping something other than regular old Gas? Someone told me that the Gas stations did not have to disclose this here in Florida. ??????????????????

Jim


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I know that Wal Mart in Navarre has been pumping E-10 for a couple of months. Don't know about any others. Sta Bil has a Marine Formula that is suppose to be much better when it comes to Ethanol.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sos,

is there a sticker on the pump?

Jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.doacs.state.fl.us/standard/petro/West_Fla_Alt_SitesbyType.htm#B20

info


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Realtor (10/16/2008)*sos,
> 
> is there a sticker on the pump?
> 
> Jim




Yes, there is a sticker with a cob of corn on it stating that it may contain up to 10% ethanol. This is the Wal-mart in Navarre though, I don't know if it's required or not. 

I read something a while back that there was an additive that used to be that last 10% makeup, no idea what it was for, but, I read that additive was found to be hazardous or whatever and that it had to be replaced and that some makers decided to replace it with ethanol. Not positive how accurate this is asI cannot find the information just yet.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim,

If I remember correctly, stations do not have to have a sticker on the pumps unless the ethanol blend is 15 % or greater. You will see some pumps with a 10% ethanol sticker on them but I believe that is more of a courtesy than anything.

mark


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

<DIV dir=ltr align=left><DIV align=left>response from Citgo......</DIV><DIV align=left>Jim</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>The addition of ethanol to our fuels is based upon the Energy Policy Act of 2005 (EPA05) and the New Energy Independence and Security Act of 2007 signed by President Bush in December 2007.</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>The entire gasoline supply chain musttransition to ethanol blended gasoline in order to comply with renewable fuel measures.</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>This transition takes time and cannot be implemented overnight to be done correctly. When ethanol is distributed, the pump must be marked as such toinform the customer of ethanol content.</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left><SPAN class=300245905-01072008>Studies have shown that consumers can expect a 3% decrease in fuel economy as a result of the ethanol blended gasoline.</DIV><DIV align=left></DIV><DIV align=left>Thank you for contacting CITGO.</DIV></DIV>


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

yup... I dont really any fuel stations around here anymore sell the old real gas.. and you will see a 30-40mile drop


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Wal Mart at Blue Angel and Sorrento has the 10% sticker on their pumps.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I work at an oil refinery in the gasoline blending department and we blend both regular 87 octane and ethanol/gas 85ish octane. we don't add the ethanol on site. we are blending more sub octane grades than ever but we still have all previous grades.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *H2OMARK (10/16/2008)*Jim,
> 
> If I remember correctly, stations do not have to have a sticker on the pumps unless the ethanol blend is 15 % or greater. You will see some pumps with a 10% ethanol sticker on them but I believe that is more of a courtesy than anything.
> 
> mark


*Florida law requires 100% gas pump labeling with an E10 sticker on pump when ethanol is added to gasoline.*<DIV align=center>In 2008, Florida state decisions/laws changed to REQUIRE oxygenation of ALL public gas supply at maximum federal legal limit of 10% (E10). </DIV>


----------

